
Show HN: Angular-bind-notifier. bu-bye watchers - kasperlewau
https://github.com/kasperlewau/angular-bind-notifier
======
kasperlewau
Something I whipped together some time ago to reduce the amount of watchers on
a heavily populated page of dynamic data in an Angular 1.x setting. Not
finding a lot of time lately to improve and/or 'innovate' on the project
(unfortunately). Figured I'd show it off and see if someone out there has some
sound ideas on how to do so.

